# WC 2009 information travel by car



## Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

Please note that if you travel by car

"Environmental badge obligatory for green zones in
Germany also for foreigners!
Purchase your badge prior to your visit to Germany!"

See for more info

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/umweltplakette/Ausland/Englisch/2008%20Webinfo%20Englisch.pdf?SID=q0j3lb93ftbufcg576a3aq6914

I have to check for Dusseldorf , as only some parts needs this badge, any way if you travel or visit other cities , please beware that you need this badge


http://www.plakette24.de/umweltzone/umweltzone/duesseldorf.php

http://www.duesseldorf.de/kfz/feinstaub/index.shtml 
This page has also some information* in other languages* 

The environmental zone in Dusseldorf comprises the area within the following streets: Völklingen street, Südring, Auf'm Hennekamp Krupp street, road, street Kettwiger, Dorotheenstraße, Lindemannstraße, Brehmstraße, grass Hofstraße, Heinrich-Ehrhardt-Straße, John Street, Kennedydamm, Homberger Straße, Cecilienallee, Joseph-Beuys-Ufer and Rheinufertunnel and Völklingen street. The above limit roads but are not part of the environmental zone


Can the German speedcubers give any additional information?



Ton


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2009)

Erik and I were joking about going there on inline skates. Now I am seriously considering doing so


----------



## Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

The environmental zone in Dusseldorf does not affect us for the competition, but you need to know not all parts and cities are accessible without this badge without risking a fine

If you plan to visit other cities you should check if the badge is needed

@Arnaud , for Czech we also need a to buy a badge to travel on the highway, last year I got fined for 25 Euro. I addation, in front of the hotel it is not free parking .....


----------

